# rubberdome -&gt; mechanisch umstieg



## Asunis (10. Januar 2018)

hallo leute,

nach ca. 15 jahren rubberdome habe ich mich dazu entschlossen auf eine mechanische tastatur (lk300 lioncast mit red switches) umzusteigen.

nun bin ich also im besitz dieser wunderschönen tastatur. sie fühlt sich mega an.. die höhe der tasten ist einwenig ungewohnt vorallem in handgelenk allerdings weiß ich das ich mich daran gewöhnen werde.

_bin damals vom iphone 4 aufs galaxy s3 umgestiegen. der größen unterschied hat mir auch probleme und leichte schmerzen bereitet aber daran hab ich mich auch gewöhnt^^_

wo ich allerdings bedenken habe das ich mich dran gewöhnen kann ist die empfindlichkeit der tasten. ich spiele zzt ausschließlich shooter. sprich wasd eq 1234 umschalt leertaste und noch vereinzelte tasten.

nun da meine hand eigtl immer auf wasd + leertaste liegt was bei rubber kein problem ist gebe ich bei der lk300 echt oft unbewusst eine aktion ein (meist isses a)

ich merke garnicht das ich die taste drücke weil ich ja nur aufliege eigtl nur sieht man es dann im spiel. ganz ärgerlich bei pubg im auto oder auf dem motorrad wenn man kurz abgelenkt ist und karte aufmacht und das gefährt dann total nach links zieht.

wie war das bei euch ? konntet ihr gleiches feststellen? habt ihr euch dran gewöhnt? habt ihr sogar vlt. tipps wie ich das verhindern kann ? wie ich mich besser daran gewöhnen kann?

danke und gruß


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Gut, ich bin auch von Rubberdome auf mechanisch umgestiegen. Zuerst auf eine Roccat, jetzt habe ich eine Logitech G 910?. Ich spiele aber nicht WASD sondern über Pfeiltasten. Hatte mit der Umstellung (anfangs abgesehen von der Tastenhöhe) aber 0 Probleme. Ich möchte die mechanische mittlerweile nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Asunis (10. Januar 2018)

Gut Pfeiltasten bei nem Shooter reichen halt nicht^^ da braucht man halt E Q umschalt strg x v 1234 auch noch am besten gleichzeitig..


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Och bei mir klappt das.   Bin das seit rund 27 Jahren so gewohnt.   Aber ich denke mal hier werden sich noch deutlich mehr Leute zu Wort melden die von Rubberdome (vermute mal Logitech ?) auf mechanisch umgestiegen sind und 98% davon spielen so wie Du WASD.


----------



## Asunis (10. Januar 2018)

ich hoffe es  hab mir jetzt aber nochmal eine MX Brown switch tasta bestellt um den direkten vergleich zu haben


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Ich gehe davon aus. Ich als Pfeiltasten-Gamer bin eher ein Exot.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2018)

Bei den Brown-Tasten hast du an sich einen spürbaren Widerstand, den du überwinden musst, bis die Taste wirklich auslöst. Das ist sogar besser als zB bei den Red-Tasten, die keinen haben. Drück die Tasten doch mal bewusst gaaaanz langsam runter, dann müsstest du den Punkt auch spüren. 

Ansonsten wird es einfach nur Gewohnheit sein. Du darfst halt nicht zu viel Gewicht auf eine Taste legen, das wäre aber auch bei vielen Rubberdome-Tastaturen so, das hat nichts prinzipiell mit mechanisch vs Rubberdome zu tun. Vermutlich war Deine alte Tastatur nur nicht besonders "sensibel"


----------



## Asunis (10. Januar 2018)

na gut zuviel gewicht^^ man muss ja nur minimal antippen  aber ich habe hoffnung auf die browns.. da merkt man wenigstens seinen fehler und lenkt nicht einfach nach links wenn man abgelenkt ist ohne es zu merken^^


----------



## Zybba (10. Januar 2018)

Asunis schrieb:


> wie war das bei euch ? konntet ihr gleiches feststellen?


Ne, nur beim schnellen Schreiben habe ich bis heute relativ oft Tippfehler drin.



Asunis schrieb:


> wie ich mich besser daran gewöhnen kann?


Versuch mal, die Handballenauflage zu entfernen oder eine zu nutzen.
Das ist jetzt nur ein Schuss ins Blaue. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das helfen könnte.

Alternativ könntest du dich noch in speziellen Mecha Foren informieren.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2018)

Asunis schrieb:


> na gut zuviel gewicht^^ man muss ja nur minimal antippen


 Ich meinte jetzt die MX Brown - hast du die schon, oder redest du noch von der Red? Denn mit MX-Brown muss an sich schon mehr als nur "finger drauflegen" passieren, außer man hat echt schwere Finger


----------



## Asunis (11. Januar 2018)

habe noch die Red.. morgen kommt die brown (laut amazon heute aber das ist wohl nen fehler^^ schade) bin echt gespannt.. heute nochmal mit den red zocken und morgen den direktvergleich


----------



## Asunis (12. Januar 2018)

wow habe jetzt die corsair mit browns.. viel besseres gefühl auf der wasd taste und man kann auch die hand ablegen nice ! warum nicht gleich so


----------

